# New conduction(precon elec)95905, S3905



## kathymarks (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a provider billing for nerve conduction by preconfigured electrodes of the left wrist.  This service was completed in October, 2010.  He is billing 2 units of 95903, 2 units of 95904 and 2 units of S3905 (biosensors).  I represent the payer and it appears he should only be billing for 1 unit of 95905.  What is the code S3905?  Does it represent the charge for the biosensors?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## kmhall (Feb 3, 2011)

According to CPT, you cannot bill 95905 in conjunction with 95900-95904.  HCPCS code S3905 is:

Noninvasive electrodiagnostic testing with automatic computerized hand-held device to stimulate and measure neuromuscular signals in diagnosing and evaluatiing systemic and entrapment neuropathies.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kathymarks (Feb 3, 2011)

*Nerve Conduction (95905 and S9504)*

Thanks Michelle,

I am still wondering what the code S3905 is for.  Is that for the supplies?

My question would be then--can you bill 95905 along with S3905 for nerve conduction?  Thanks


----------



## kmhall (Feb 3, 2011)

*S3905*

I am out of my comfort zone here but S3905 is:

Portable Nerve Conduction Studies : Examination using portable hand-held devices.  My opinion is that this is NOT a supply.  Every resource I have is not referring to it as a supply, it is being stated as a procedure.  Maybe someone else out there knows EXACTLY what it is.


----------



## nelsong5 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Kathymarks, can you please tell me what the Dr wrote on his order so i can begin to understand what you need?

Thanks


----------



## kathymarks (Mar 16, 2011)

I did not realize a reply had been posted because I had checked instant email notice and I did not receive a notice.  Sorry for the delay.  I received a dispute back from the physician saying he ordered a nerve conduction study to assess whether she had any underlying carpal tunnel syndrome.  The study provided the relevant diagnostic data he needed to proceed with correct protocol to get function back.  Therefore, a needle EMG exam was not clinically warranted on this patient.  The NCS device used for this study was the Advance system which is FDA approved and supported as a Category I instrument.  Prior to the introduction of 95905, the code used for coding NCS was 95903/95904/95900 was the proper non-investigational code.  

Does that help?  Thanks Kathy


----------

